# D7 visa - Do-it-yourself ...OR hire a professional? 5800 Euro?



## country roads

To those who initially applied for a D7 visa - Did you do it by yourself, OR did you hire a professional to help you through the paperwork? What are your thoughts about the experience. 

My family is thinking of doing ourselves because one professional company I talked to wanted 5800 euro to process the paperwork. Is that the market rate for D7 assistance?

This bundled fee also includes getting my tax identification number AND opening a Portuguese bank account for me (via power of attorney) and accompanying me to the Immigration and Boarder Authority to submit my paperwork once I am in-country. This company is located in Portugal and is legit (lawyers and all).

Hope to hear how you did your D7...and if you think paying a pro/attorney 5800 is worth it/increase my chance of acceptance


----------



## bryanmumbai

Hi its always better to hire a lawyer they are experts in do and don'ts. You can save some money but the hassles you have to go through. I am in Portugal and I can give recommend you a professional lawyer and she is well renowned. Also you can negotiate the lawyer fees in the market some might agree and some might say no. 

Let me know and i am happy to put you through 

Regards,
Bryan


----------



## dabreis

Dear Bryan,

Kindly share the lawyer’s contact with me as well.
You may call me at +351936250065



bryanmumbai said:


> bryanmumbai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi its always better to hire a lawyer they are experts in do and don'ts. You can save some money but the hassles you have to go through. I am in Portugal and I can give recommend you a professional lawyer and she is well renowned. Also you can negotiate the lawyer fees in the market some might agree and some might say no.
> 
> Let me know and i am happy to put you through
> 
> Regards,
> Bryan
Click to expand...


----------



## Mac62

There are several YouTubers who have made video diaries on their experience of getting a D7, and they welcome questions from folk considering doing the same.


----------



## dancebert

country roads said:


> To those who initially applied for a D7 visa - Did you do it by yourself, OR did you hire a professional to help you through the paperwork? What are your thoughts about the experience.
> 
> My family is thinking of doing ourselves because one professional company I talked to wanted 5800 euro to process the paperwork. Is that the market rate for D7 assistance?


I everything myself, except my financial representative went to Finanças with me to get a NIF, and to the appropriate office to get an Atestado de Residência (proof of address). If I spoke Portuguese, I could have done both those myself.

*€5800 is* *WAY WAY WAY* *too much*. Best source for do-it-yourself visa info is the Files section of the facebook group 'Americans & FriendsPT'. Members recommend visa service firms in the Discussions, and you can seek recommendations.


----------



## Keith T

I was quoted 2,500 euro yesterday (16/12/2021) for the complete support package by a Legal Practice in Portugal


----------



## country roads

UPDATE: I contacted about 5 services and was quoted anywhere between 3000 - 6000 Euro for a family of 3. I did everything myself except the two big items: NIF number, and Portuguese Bank Account. In the end I was approved for the D7 Visa! Tip: I had my "reason" for applying translated professionally in Portuguese so that it would be potentially easier for the official reviewing my application to read and understand.


----------

